# Plus possible de déplacer des morceaux d'une playlist.



## Rollmops (10 Juin 2021)

Bonsoir à tous   


Sur mon Ipad je n'arrive plus à déplacer des morceaux d'une playlist dans l'appli Music.

Je clique sur "modifier" je place le doigt sur les 3 lignes parallèles au bout du morceau et le fait glisser et quand je le lâche il revient là où il était comme un ressort.

Merci de m'indiquer comment résoudre ce problème.


----------



## Chris K (10 Juin 2021)

Normalement tu n’as pas besoin de faire « modifier ». Suffit de glisser le morceau vers une playlist.

« Modifier » c’est quand tu veux _modifier_ le contenu de ta playlist : supprimer un élément, changer l’ordre des morceaux (les fameuses « 3 lignes » dont tu parles) et ajouter d’autres morceaux autrement que par glisser/déposer.


----------



## Rollmops (11 Juin 2021)

_« Modifier » c’est quand tu veux modifier le contenu de ta playlist : supprimer un élément, changer l’ordre des morceaux (les fameuses « 3 lignes » dont tu parles)_

C'est justement ce que j'essayais de faire !
Mais pour une raison inconnue ça refonctionne…


----------

